# Homemade Baileys



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Anybody got a recipe for homemade Baileys Irish Cream


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*take yore pick........*

Irish cream is a cream based liqueur made from Irish whiskey, coffee, cream (or sweetened condensed milk) and chocolate. This liqueur is popular during winter holidays. It is commonly used in mixed drinks or even drank straight or over ice. Bailey's is a popular brand you can purchase, but it's easy to make it at home with these recipes.........

Bailey's Cream Recipe

Serves/Makes: 40 oz Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 3/5
Ingredients: can (14 oz size) sweetened condensed milk, of rye, scotch or dark rum, whipping cream (or half & half), eggs, coconut extract

Bailey's Irish Cream Recipe

Serves/Makes: 6 Cook Time: > 2 hrs Difficulty: 3/5
Ingredients: sweetened condensed milk, whiskey, eggs, instant coffee, dissolved in, hot water

Bailey's Irish Cream Recipe








(9 reviews) 
Serves/Makes: 4 Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 2/5
Ingredients: light cream, (14 oz.) can sweetened condensed milk, Irish Whiskey, instant coffee, chocolate syrup

Bailey's Irish Cream Recipe








(4 reviews) 
Serves/Makes: 4 Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 3/5
Ingredients: Eagle sweetened condensed milk, Southern Comfort whiskey, Hershey's syrup, coconut extract, vanilla extract

Bailey's Irish Cream Recipe

Serves/Makes: 4 Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 3/5
Ingredients: condensed milk (not evaporated), eggs, table cream, chocolate syrup, vanilla

Bailey`s Irish Cream Coffee Recipe

Serves/Makes: 1 Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 2/5
Ingredients: (12-ounce) wine glass, preheated, brewed coffee, jiggers Bailey's Original Irish Cream, heavy cream, whipped until stiff peaks form, Ground cinnamon (optional)

Eagle Brand Irish Cream Liqueur Recipe

Serves/Makes: 4 cups Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 2/5
Ingredients: sweetened condensed milk, Irish Whiskey or rye, table cream, eggs*, Milk Mates Chocolate Syrup

Eagle Brands Bailey's Irish Cream Recipe

Serves/Makes: 4 Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 2/5
Ingredients: light cream, (14 oz.) can sweetened condensed milk, Irish Whiskey, instant coffee, chocolate syrup

Easy Irish Cream Recipe

Serves/Makes: 8 Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 2/5
Ingredients: eggs -- beaten, sweetened condensed milk, carton (16 oz. size) nondairy creamer, chocolate syrup, coconut extract

Irish Cream Recipe

Serves/Makes: 8 Cook Time: > 2 hrs Difficulty: 3/5
Ingredients: sugar dissolved, water, whiskey, small tin Ideal (evaporated) milk, single (thin) cream (fresh, not tinned)

Irish Cream II Recipe

Serves/Makes: 8 Cook Time: > 2 hrs Difficulty: 3/5
Ingredients: whipping cream, Hershey's chocolate syrup, eggs, whiskey, to taste, Borden's sweetened condensed milk

Irish Creme Liqueur In Chocolate Cups Recipe

Serves/Makes: 10 Cook Time: > 5 hrs Difficulty: 3/5
Ingredients: half-and-half, milk, (14-ounce size) sweetened condensed milk, instant coffee granules, egg yolk

Irish-Russian Cream Recipe








(1 reviews)








Serves/Makes: 4 Cook Time: < 30 minutes Difficulty: 2/5
Ingredients: chocolate syrup, sweetened condensed milk, whipping cream, vodka, eggs


----------

